# em uma ou numa



## samanamark

Hola,

Sé que en portugués existe la contracción em+uma =numa, pero he visto que es una construcción que pareciera evitarse en la forma escrita.
La pregunta es si hay alguna regla de uso para la oralidad y la escritura.



Gracias.....


----------



## Outsider

En la oralidad, creo que lo más común es hacerse la contracción. En la escrita y en lenguaje formal, aunque no sea incorrecto usar la contracción, algunos escritores prefieren evitarla. Creo que esto sucede sobretodo en Brasil.


----------



## Vanda

> Não me consta que haja regra para empregarmos *num* e *em um*.Depende do gosto da pessoa.Mas há regra para empregarmos *dum* e *de um*.


fonte

Já com respeito a de um e dum:



Tanto se admite de um como dum. deve-se evitar a contração antes dum verbo no infinitivo (fonte)
Veja também esta discussão relacionada no fórum Portuguese:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=594969


----------



## samanamark

exacto...eso es lo que parece.... cuando aprendí el idioma me enseñaron a usar la contracción, pero en la universidad se sugiere otra cosa...te enseñan a escribirlo separado......


Gracias....


----------



## willy2008

Las contracciones numa y pra se evitan en la forma escrita debiendo escribir em uma y para, pero se aceptan en forma oral.
Saludos


----------



## samanamark

Muito obrigada!!!!




willy2008 said:


> Las contracciones numa y pra se evitan en la forma escrita debiendo escribir em uma y para, pero se aceptan en forma oral.
> Saludos


----------



## Tomby

willy2008 said:


> Las contracciones numa y pra se evitan en la forma escrita debiendo escribir em uma y para, pero se aceptan en forma oral.
> Saludos


Es lo natural Willy. En español ocurre lo mismo. Por ejemplo, se escribe "me voy para allá" y sin embargo se pronuncia "_me voy pa allá_" o "_me voy pallá_". No digamos de la "d" intervocálica de los participios: se dice "_ha terminao_" en lugar de "ha terminado"; "_ha firmao_" por "ha firmado" y así sucesivamente.
¡Saludos!


----------



## samanamark

Tienes razón con respecto al español, pero por lo menos aquí en Venezuela, utilizar contracciones en la oralidad denota un muy bajo nivel (a menos que sea utilizado a modo de broma).  Será igual en Brasil???


----------



## Glossa

En portugués de Portugal se contrae tanto en la escrita como en la oralidad "em uma" es "numa" igual que "dum" cuanto al "pra" es de uso sólo coloquial no se escribe nunca, es incorrecto. Puede ser cierto que en Brasil no se use tanto la contracción, pero en Portugués de Portugal si se debe de usar.


----------



## samanamark

Excelente!!!  Muchísimas gracias Glossa.....




Glossa said:


> En portugués de Portugal se contrae tanto en la escrita como en la oralidad "em uma" es "numa" igual que "dum" cuanto al "pra" es de uso sólo coloquial no se escribe nunca, es incorrecto. Puede ser cierto que en Brasil no se use tanto la contracción, pero en Portugués de Portugal si se debe de usar.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Se fizermos uma procura em Google das ocorrências da crase quando "uma" funciona como numeral (escrevendo por exemplo "em uma ou duas" face "numa e duas") e quando funciona como artigo ("em uma ou em outra" face "numa ou noutra"), veremos que "em uma" acorre em 2.110.000 ocasiões, enquanto "numa" em apenas 45.300 quando funciona como numeral, ao tempo que "em uma" aparece 760.000 vezes face as 406.000 de "numa", quando realiza a função de artigo. Como se está a ver, a "pressão" para não realizar a crase quando "uma" é numeral é muito maior do que quando funciona como artigo. Isso para a generalidade da língua portuguesa utilizada na rede, onde a norma brasileira é majoritária. Se restringirmos a procura para "páginas de Portugal" encontramos 35.500 ocorrências de "em uma ou duas" face as 11.700 de "numa ou duas", o que parece confirmar a tendência, mas, quando comparamos "em uma ou em outra" (onde se registam apenas 11 ocorrências) com "numa ou noutra", com 141.000 ocorrências, é que se invertem completamente os termos. Ao que parece, há divergências entre o português de aquém-mar e além-mar. Na norma lusitana a crase evita-se quando "uma" é numeral, mas realiza-se de forma sistemática quando funciona como artigo. Já na norma brasileira, a crase é preterida de forma geral em todo o caso, mas de forma muito mais acentuada quando "uma" realiza a função de numeral. Já no seu uso como artigo parece que as coisas estão muito mais equilibradas. Acho que isto demonstra que, no "génio da língua" há uma clara difença entre a conveniência de reflectir a crase quando "uma" aparece _numa ou noutra_ função, sendo sistematicamente evitada _em uma das duas_ funções (como numeral), ao tempo que na outra (artigo) a norma lusitana emprega-a sistematicamente enquanto a brasileira apenas a consente.


----------



## vf2000

Sobre o uso da crase, não recomendo o google como parâmetro. O que eu vejo de "à todos" por ai... é tanta pedrada que quase quebra o meu monitor.


----------



## Alentugano

Pela minha experiência com a leitura publicações brasileiras, o uso de "em um / em uma" é uma tendência relativamente recente no Brasil. Com "relativamente recente" quero dizer que se acentuou nos anos de 1990 e especialmente nesta primeira década dos anos 2000. Digo isto porque possuo muitas publicações dos anos de 1980 e 70 e apesar da forma sem contração ser usada em alguns casos, na maior parte das vezes surgia a forma contraída, ou seja, num/numa, muito semelhante ao que ainda acontece em Portugal. Desse tempo para cá deu-se uma viragem/virada pois começou-se a considerar, no Brasil, que essa contração seria uma forma menos cuidada e demasiado coloquial para a escrita.


----------



## Vanda

Alentugano said:


> Pela minha experiência com a leitura publicações brasileiras, o uso de "em um / em uma" é uma tendência relativamente recente no Brasil. Com "relativamente recente" quero dizer que se acentuou nos anos de 1990 e especialmente nesta primeira década dos anos 2000. Digo isto porque possuo muitas publicações dos anos de 1980 e 70 e apesar da forma sem contração ser usada em alguns casos, na maior parte das vezes surgia a forma contraída, ou seja, num/numa, muito semelhante ao que ainda acontece em Portugal. Desse tempo para cá deu-se uma viragem/virada pois começou-se a considerar, no Brasil, que essa contração seria uma forma menos cuidada e demasiado coloquial para a escrita.



10 a zero pra você, Alentu! Eu passei a minha vida escolar inteira aprendendo, lendo e escrevendo numa sem qualquer pejo em qualquer tipo de texto. De uns tempos pra cá é que me apareceu este uso agora difundido e, ao contrário do que eles dizem, pra mim não passa dessa geração que foi alfabetizada depois dos anos 70s - leia-se domínio linguístico pobre e gramatical quase nulo (sei do que estou falando, encontro-os em todos os meios universitários e conheço de perto a capacidade linguística deles) - bem, é a geração que criou pérolas como: _nesse sentido, a nível de_ e outras, é essa geração que vejo batendo pé para o _em uma_. Pra mim não passa ignorânica (no sentido primário, de não saber mesmo) de como usar numa, duma, por associação das diferenças do uso do de uma e duma antes de verbo.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

vf2000 said:


> Sobre o uso da crase, não recomendo o google como parâmetro. O que eu vejo de "à todos" por ai... é tanta pedrada que quase quebra o meu monitor.


 
Google pode dar erro quanto ao uso de acentos ("à" face "a", por exemplo) porque o motor de busca não deixa de estar "pensado" em inglês e não discrimina acentos, mas no caso de "em uma / numa" não pode haver engano, e penso que, aliás a diferença de usos é tão volumosa que não pode deixar de indicar tendências existentes na língua


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Vanda said:


> 10 a zero pra você, Alentu! Eu passei a minha vida escolar inteira aprendendo, lendo e escrevendo numa sem qualquer pejo em qualquer tipo de texto. De uns tempos pra cá é que me apareceu este uso agora difundido e, ao contrário do que eles dizem, pra mim não passa dessa geração que foi alfabetizada depois dos anos 70s - leia-se domínio linguístico pobre e gramatical quase nulo (sei do que estou falando, encontro-os em todos os meios universitários e conheço de perto a capacidade linguística deles) - bem, é a geração que criou pérolas como: _nesse sentido, a nível de_ e outras, é essa geração que vejo batendo pé para o _em uma_. Pra mim não passa ignorânica (no sentido primário, de não saber mesmo) de como usar numa, duma, por associação das diferenças do uso do de uma e duma antes de verbo.


Mas a diferença é a mesma que há no uso de "de a" e "da". Também na crase do artigo definido acontece ser inaceitável no caso "de a preposição introduzir uma frase inteira", como na própria frase anterior, o que também acontece no caso "da preposição 'em' ". Ambas só podem aparecer na forma contracta quando se introduz um sintagma nominal, como na última frase entre aspas. Não raro as pessoas se enganam a este respeito, mesmo pessoas em cujo critério sempre confio, e de conhecimentos linguísticos mais largos do que os meus, como o Alentugano, que escreveu "apesar da forma sem contração ser usada", quando devia ter sido: "apesar de a forma sem contração ser usada". Que o erro seja frequente não quer dizer que a norma não exista. A norma existe quando é assim sentida pelos falantes, mesmo quando não a utilizam. Estou certo de que o Alentugano tem essa na norma, de forma consciente ou inconsciente, na cabeça, e que na maior parte das ocasiões a utiliza. Eu acho que a diferença é apenas de grau, e que só acontece que, no caso de "um" e "uma" o grau de confusão é maior, mas que sempre, quando funcionam como determinantes e precedem um sintagma nominal, pelo menos no português europeu, há a consciência de a contracção dever ser feita.


----------



## Alentugano

Capitão Haddok said:


> Mas a diferença é a mesma que há no uso de "de a" e "da". Também na crase do artigo definido acontece ser inaceitável no caso "de a preposição introduzir uma frase inteira", como na própria frase anterior, o que também acontece no caso "da preposição 'em' ". Ambas só podem aparecer na forma contracta quando se introduz um sintagma nominal, como na última frase entre aspas. Não raro as pessoas se enganam a este respeito, mesmo pessoas em cujo critério sempre confio, e de conhecimentos linguísticos mais largos do que os meus, como o Alentugano, que escreveu "apesar da forma sem contração ser usada", quando devia ter sido: "apesar de a forma sem contração ser usada". Que o erro seja frequente não quer dizer que a norma não exista. A norma existe quando é assim sentida pelos falantes, mesmo quando não a utilizam. Estou certo de que o Alentugano tem essa na norma, de forma consciente ou inconsciente, na cabeça, e que na maior parte das ocasiões a utiliza. Eu acho que a diferença é apenas de grau, e que só acontece que, no caso de "um" e "uma" o grau de confusão é maior, mas que sempre, quando funcionam como determinantes e precedem um sintagma nominal, pelo menos no português europeu, há a consciência de a contracção dever ser feita.


 
Ora viva, Capitão! 
Realmente, você está certo quanto ao meu, digamos, _"deslize"_!  O correto deveria ser _"apesar *de a* forma sem contração ser usada"._ Como essa contração é quase sempre feita na linguagem falada, temos tendência a transportá-la para a escrita.
Entretanto, chamo a sua atenção para o conceito de crase. Crase não é qualquer caso de contração, mas sim uma ocorrência especial, envolvendo necessariamente duas vogais iguais, que se fundem numa só._ "Em sentido restrito,_ [trata-se da]_ contração da preposição *a* com o artigo ou pronome." _
Quanto à utilização de _*num(a)*_ e de _*em um(a)*_ não creio que tenhamos interiorizado uma regra, até porque não existe nenhuma. Eu até acho que este uso tem que ver com certas tendências - mais ou menos passageiras - dentro de uma língua, que fazem com que, de um momento para outro se comece a utilizar mais uma construção que não era usual, mas que não se pode, em rigor, considerar errada. Contrariamente à situação por si detectada, _*da/do*_ vs _*de a/de o*_, em que há, de facto, uma regra clara que determina a utilização de um ou de outro par.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ceballos

Alentugano said:


> Ora viva, Capitão!
> Realmente, você está certo quanto ao meu, digamos, _"deslize"_!  O correto deveria ser _"apesar *de a* forma sem contração ser usada"._ Como essa contração é quase sempre feita na linguagem falada, temos tendência a transportá-la para a escrita.
> Entretanto, chamo a sua atenção para o conceito de crase. Crase não é qualquer caso de contração, mas sim uma ocorrência especial, envolvendo necessariamente duas vogais iguais, que se fundem numa só._ "Em sentido restrito,_ [trata-se da]_ contração da preposição *a* com o artigo ou pronome." _
> Quanto à utilização de _*num(a)*_ e de _*em um(a)*_ não creio que tenhamos interiorizado uma regra, até porque não existe nenhuma. Eu até acho que este uso tem que ver com certas tendências - mais ou menos passageiras - dentro de uma língua, que fazem com que, de um momento para outro se comece a utilizar mais uma construção que não era usual, mas que não se pode, em rigor, considerar errada. Contrariamente à situação por si detectada, _*da/do*_ vs _*de a/de o*_, em que há, de facto, uma regra clara que determina a utilização de um ou de outro par.
> 
> Cumprimentos


E já agora Alentugano, podia-me explicar qual é essa regra na utilização de da/do vs de a/de o, porque eu uso ambas as duas mas duvido saber o porquê.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Alentugano said:


> Ora viva, Capitão!
> Realmente, você está certo quanto ao meu, digamos, _"deslize"_!  O correto deveria ser _"apesar *de a* forma sem contração ser usada"._ Como essa contração é quase sempre feita na linguagem falada, temos tendência a transportá-la para a escrita.
> Entretanto, chamo a sua atenção para o conceito de crase. Crase não é qualquer caso de contração, mas sim uma ocorrência especial, envolvendo necessariamente duas vogais iguais, que se fundem numa só._ "Em sentido restrito,_ [trata-se da]_ contração da preposição *a* com o artigo ou pronome." _
> Quanto à utilização de _*num(a)*_ e de _*em um(a)*_ não creio que tenhamos interiorizado uma regra, até porque não existe nenhuma. Eu até acho que este uso tem que ver com certas tendências - mais ou menos passageiras - dentro de uma língua, que fazem com que, de um momento para outro se comece a utilizar mais uma construção que não era usual, mas que não se pode, em rigor, considerar errada. Contrariamente à situação por si detectada, _*da/do*_ vs _*de a/de o*_, em que há, de facto, uma regra clara que determina a utilização de um ou de outro par.
> 
> Cumprimentos


Tem toda a razão a respeito de "crase" , toda a crase é contracção mas nem toda a contracção é crase. Peço desculpa. Já não concordo é a respeito de que na contracção "num/numa" não haja regras. A mim explicou-mas há mais anos daqueles que gostaria reconhecer, o professor Ivo Castro na Faculdade de Letras de Lisboa, e penso que a partir da pesquisa feita na Internet (ver primeiro post meu acima) parece que continua a vigorar, pelo menos no português deste lado do Atlântico. A contracção com a preposião "em" deve ser evitada quando "um/uma" exerce função de numeral (substantivo ou adjectivo) e deve ser feita quando "um/uma" são artigos indefinidos. Isto assente, na sua função de artigos indefinidos experimentam a mesma restrição que afecta a contracção do artigo definido (ver último post meu acima), quer dizer: em ambos os casos a contracção não pode ser feita quando a preposição (não apenas "em", mas também "de" e "por") não antecede um sitagma nominal iniciado pelo artigo, mas um oração completa, nucleada à volta de um verbo (e é facil saber-se, porque neste último caso, o artigo e nome podem deslocar-se ficando a preposição à frente do verbo "no caso de o tempo não melhorar"="no caso de não melhorar o tempo"), que foi o preceito que o Alentugano, no seu deslize, infringiu. O que só destaquei para exemplificar precisamente que a possibilidade de engano não implica a ausência de norma. A única diferença é que, no caso do artigo indefinido há essa possível confusão com o numeral (quando dizemos "uma ocasião", o que estamos a dizer: que é uma e não duas, ou que é uma e não outra? Muitas ocasiões pode-se interpretar livremente) o que possibilita mais o engano. E alíás porque no caso da contracção com a preposição "de" a língua prefere não fazer a contração, em caso nenhum, na escrita, ainda que se faça de modo habitual na fala. O que não se pode trasladar sem mais para a proposição "em", porque resulta mais fácil admitir que a sequência "de uma" possa pronunciar-se "duma" do que a sequência "em uma" ser pronunciada "numa".
Prazer voltar a ter consigo


----------



## Istriano

NUMA, NUM é considerado deselegante no Brasil (por muitos professores), por isso se evita na escrita. 
Na fala se usam as duas formas (NUMA e EM UMA)...Mas em umas expressões _em uma_ não fica legal: _estar em uma boa_ em vez de _estar numa boa_, não dá.


----------



## LATACO

samanamark said:


> Tienes razón con respecto al español, pero por lo menos aquí en Venezuela, utilizar contracciones en la oralidad denota un muy bajo nivel (a menos que sea utilizado a modo de broma). Será igual en Brasil???


 
En Brasil , al igual que en Argentina, ese tipo de contracciones algunas veces denotan bajo nivel y otras tienen que ver con la region donde vive la persona.... un brasilero carioca no pornuncia igual que un brasilero baiano.... saludos


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> NUMA, NUM é considerado deselegante no Brasil (por muitos professores), por isso se evita na escrita.
> Na fala se usam as duas formas (NUMA e EM UMA)...Mas em umas expressões _em uma_ não fica legal: _estar em uma boa_ em vez de _estar numa boa_, não dá.


 
Oi! Isso até pode ser considerado deselegante hoje em dia, mas há uns anos - não tantos assim - não o era, como comprovam as edições de livros e revistas dessa época...


----------



## Alentugano

Capitão Haddok said:


> A contracção com a preposião "em" deve ser evitada quando "um/uma" exerce função de numeral (substantivo ou adjectivo) e deve ser feita quando "um/uma" são artigos indefinidos.


Olá de novo Capitão, e obrigado pela resposta. Devo dizer que realmente não conheço a regra que refere, e que nunca me foi ensinada na escola. Conheço, sim, o uso, a tradição, que me dizem que em Portugal não é costume usar _*em um(a)*_ nem na escrita nem na fala, a não ser em casos como "duas coisas em uma", "três em um", e por aí afora. Mas não me consta que haja uma regra que me proíba explicitamente de dizer ou escrever _"Transformou-se *em uma* máquina?",_ apenas não é usual fazê-lo. Por exemplo, a frase_ "Não, transformou-se *em outra* coisa!_ ilustra uma tendência actual em que não há contração, mas poderia haver, o que seria igualmente correcto, tanto na escrita como na fala.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Istriano said:


> NUMA, NUM é considerado deselegante no Brasil (por muitos professores), por isso se evita na escrita.
> Na fala se usam as duas formas (NUMA e EM UMA)...Mas em umas expressões _em uma_ não fica legal: _estar em uma boa_ em vez de _estar numa boa_, não dá.


 "Panaméricas de Áfricas utópicas, túmulo do samba
mais possível novo quilombo de Zumbi
e os novos baianos passeiam na tua garoa
e novos baianos te podem curtir numa boa"
(Caetano Veloso "Sampa")
O dicionário Houaiss, aliás, recolhe a expressão como "numa boa". Eu acho que o Istriano "sente" a expressão "uma boa" como sendo "uma" um pronome indefinido qualificado pelo adjectivo "boa" e não um artigo indefinido que precede o substantivo "boa". O que tem algum sentido porque, numa ou noutra interpretação, a prosódia da frase muda de leve, e faz com que "uma" adquira maior ou menor força tonal. Eu só tenho falado da oposição entre o artigo indefinido e o adjectivo numeral. Mas o uso como pronome indefinido parece que, precisamente por essa maior "carga tonal", se deva aproximar mais do substantivo numeral (o mais claro em que não se deveria realizar a contracção) do que o do artigo indefinido, que por descansar no acento do substantivo que está a introduzir, resulta mais próximo do comportamento do atigo definido, em que a contracção (com as resalvas acima indicadas) é obrigada. Infelizmente, a locução "numa boa" aparece dicionariada no verbete "boa" e não no verbete "uma". "Boa", aí, está por "uma boa situação, uma boa circunstância, uma boa oportunidade". De qualquer modo, ainda que se considerasse "uma" como pronome indefinido, as coisas continuavam iguais no uso do português de Portugal, pois a "linha de corte" está entre o valor numeral ou não, e quando indefinido, mesmo pronome, a contracção é preferente. Já no Brasil, ao conferir o uso nessa deliciosa canção de Caetano Veloso (que já tem alguns anos) e no Dicionário Houaiss com o que está a dizer agora o Istriano, acho que afinal tenho que concordar com o Alentugano e que a não contracção de "um/numa" não passa de uma moda que, de um modo um tanto irracional e incoerente, foi alastrando a mais e mais nestes últimos anos.


----------

